# Blueprint Labs



## afreakyone (May 2, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with these guys? Sitting on 6 vials of their testE 300. Been debating on giving it a go or selling it and shopping elsewhere.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 2, 2014)

U obviously purchased the vials to use or did u buy them to not use?  And who names their lab "Blueprint"?????  You young kids have way 2 much time on your hands.....


----------



## afreakyone (May 2, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> U obviously purchased the vials to use or did u buy them to not use?  And who names their lab "Blueprint"?????  You young kids have way 2 much time on your hands.....



Seriously? Young kid? Im 35 and if you must know the story  this was a spontaneous purchase. I had someone add extra bottles onto his order for me. My local provider got shut down and I was stuck without a source. Since then, i have been reading and searching forums and became leary of what I had.  Excuse me for posting such a hideous question.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 2, 2014)

Your first mistake was not doing your homework prior to purchasing.....And if this is a spontaneous purchase u must have money to burn, so dont sweat it.....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 2, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your first mistake was not doing your homework prior to purchasing.....And if this is a spontaneous purchase u must have money to burn, so dont sweat it.....


----------



## afreakyone (May 2, 2014)

Flyingdragon said:


> Your first mistake was not doing your homework prior to purchasing.....And if this is a spontaneous purchase u must have money to burn, so dont sweat it.....



Hey man, your right. It was a mistake not researching myself first. Not sweating the $$$. More concerned about wasting my time by running bad or underdosed gear. I was in a pickle. My local source and friend had his raws snaged in Chicago. I hate to burn the last of my legit prop bridging into bunk Ethanate.


----------



## afreakyone (May 2, 2014)

It sucks. Went from having anything I wanted delivered to my work faster than a Papa Johns pizza to playing roulette on the net.


----------



## Jada (May 2, 2014)

I got that blueprint too son




All jokes aside u have to take ur time in this game. Last thing u want is putting dirty gear in ur body.


----------



## mistah187 (May 2, 2014)

Fire that shit in and see how it goes. Only way to be sure


----------



## afreakyone (May 2, 2014)

Jada said:


> I got that blueprint too son
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol. Maybe thats why that shit sounded so familiar.


----------



## Darkhorse1 (May 3, 2014)

Don't have anything to offer as far as the lab goes, but I just wanted to say that I know the situation you're in. This may not be the popular opinion here, but I'd look into the lab a bit more BEFORE pinning it and if it checks out... Give it a go. How's your buddy doing on that stuff??

Good luck.


----------



## afreakyone (May 3, 2014)

Darkhorse1 said:


> Don't have anything to offer as far as the lab goes, but I just wanted to say that I know the situation you're in. This may not be the popular opinion here, but I'd look into the lab a bit more BEFORE pinning it and if it checks out... Give it a go. How's your buddy doing on that stuff??
> 
> Good luck.


He actually did quite well. Gained close to 20 lbs and had no pip.  Not to bad for a skinny dude that only worksout to get beach ready once a year.  We purchased this stuff back in December.  I was in the middle  of a Prop cycle when my local source went down. I had enough to finish, but I was planning for my summer cycle. Probably going to give it a go within the next week or two. At least I had the luxury of someone testing it first.  He had no ill effects. My concern was more on it being underdosed.


----------



## shenky (May 3, 2014)

purchase your next cycle's stash and if try out the stash you currently have. If it's bunk, use new stash = no time wasted


----------



## afreakyone (May 3, 2014)

shenky said:


> purchase your next cycle's stash and if try out the stash you currently have. If it's bunk, use new stash = no time wasted


No doubt. Thats what I'm working on now.  Found where im gonna get all my ancillaries and hcg. Still working on the rest.  If circumstances came where I had to switch, it would suck ass to switch to another bunk gear.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 3, 2014)

I heard they are good but anything can happen.


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 3, 2014)

afreakyone said:


> It sucks. Went from having anything I wanted delivered to my work faster than a Papa Johns pizza to playing roulette on the net.


A responsible dope feign has more than 1 connect to fall back on. The nature of the biz has guys getting jammed up. Recently it seems our drugs of choice have been filling up evidence rooms all over the country.
When you don't have more than 1 place to go or wait until the last minute to buy desperation and pressure will have you making choices you normally wouldn't and taking chances that could land you in situations and places that nobody wants to be.
Read and learn. Sounds like your home boy that had his shipment  jacked in Chicago could've utilized our site here to research and get tips from others that have gone before him. Things like zip codes and remailers.
Chicago and customs  are notorious for intercepting things from the part of the world that our raws come from. I live in a place where my zip code would prohibit me from trying to get powders through and delivered to my residence or any address with the zip code I have. Knowing this, if I was still wanting to get my mits on some raws, I would employ the inexpensive services that a remailer on the East Coast offers. My shipment has a much better chance of making it through JFK than Chicago. 
Folks won't see the life changing  abilities that UGBB has if they don't bookmark it and log on. If your boy had, you'd still be set with your main connect. A horse can be brought to the trough or edge of a stream but that bitch has to be thirsty enough or aware its surroundings to stop bullshitting and hydrate.


----------



## afreakyone (May 4, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> A responsible dope feign has more than 1 connect to fall back on. The nature of the biz has guys getting jammed up. Recently it seems our drugs of choice have been filling up evidence rooms all over the country.
> When you don't have more than 1 place to go or wait until the last minute to buy desperation and pressure will have you making choices you normally wouldn't and taking chances that could land you in situations and places that nobody wants to be.
> Read and learn. Sounds like your home boy that had his shipment  jacked in Chicago could've utilized our site here to research and get tips from others that have gone before him. Things like zip codes and remailers.
> Chicago and customs  are notorious for intercepting things from the part of the world that our raws come from. I live in a place where my zip code would prohibit me from trying to get powders through and delivered to my residence or any address with the zip code I have. Knowing this, if I was still wanting to get my mits on some raws, I would employ the inexpensive services that a remailer on the East Coast offers. My shipment has a much better chance of making it through JFK than Chicago.
> Folks won't see the life changing  abilities that UGBB has if they don't bookmark it and log on. If your boy had, you'd still be set with your main connect. A horse can be brought to the trough or edge of a stream but that bitch has to be thirsty enough or aware its surroundings to stop bullshitting and hydrate.



Zip codes and remailers? Yeah, obviously he needs to get his ass on here. Lol. Your right about JFK. Last 3 shippments sailed right through there.  Im all ears for any info on the remailers and zip codes. Your also very correct on the dope feign with only one source.  You could say my bro was the pusher that got me hooked. I'm learning my lesson now. Hopefully moving forward, I can bank a few good sources so this doesnt happen again.


----------



## afreakyone (May 26, 2014)

Just to refresh the post.  Sunk this BluePrint shit this morning.  Smooth as silk. No PIP to speak of. Looking forward to seeing how things go.  Just for reassurance, I gave another buddy a bottle to get him jumpstarted.  He started his last week without any negative sides. I let him be the Guinea pig.


----------



## stonetag (May 27, 2014)

smashingweights said:


> I heard they are good but anything can happen.


HAHA.....Fukstick!


----------

